# PH Question



## BurrHead (Sep 1, 2010)

Our tank is about five months old and everything seems to be going good but my Ph level stays constant at 7.8. We test with a API Liquid Master Test Kit so I think it should be accurate. We have a yellow tang, pearscale Bfly, clown, blue damsel, and four blue legged hermits and all seem to be doing great. I have approx. 15 pounds of live rock and the we let the tank cycle for over a month before adding fish. Should we add proper PH 8.2 to increase or is it OK where it is? Any advise would be appreciated. 

Temp. 78, PH-7.8, Nitrites 0, Nitrates 0, Ammonia 0, 46 Gallon tank, AquaClear 75 Filter, 1-Powerhead, and a AquaC Remora Skimmer on the way.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

What type of salt are you useing and what is your WC schedule and are you useing tap or RO/DI water


----------



## BurrHead (Sep 1, 2010)

We are using Instant Ocean Salt and do a 25% water change every three to four weeks. We use RO water and I am planning on buying a RODI filter, just saving up for that.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would not add chemicals just to increas pH. but you may want to look up the dr. homes-farley's diy 2 part method.

I added macro algaes in a refugium and pH increased to 8.4-8.8 (api high range kit) from 7.6. the macros suck out the carbon dioxide so the tank becomes a consumer of carbon dioxide and producer of oxygen every 24 hour period. 

If alk is low some baking soda will raise alk and limit the lights on to light off pH swing.


my .02


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would waite untill you get your skimmer and get it running because that should help with the PH as it will be adding oxygen. I agree dont add any chemicals at this time as 7.8 isnt great it isnt terrible either IMO


----------



## BurrHead (Sep 1, 2010)

Sounds good. My skimmer should be here next week, it was back ordered but shipped yesterday. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Take your water to your LFS and get them to test your water, the API test kit isn't that great for PH as the colours can be hard to figure out which 1 it is, your LFS may have a PH meter they can try which gives a more accurate reading.

Also what kind of water flow have you got, if you have poor water flow your PH can be lower and will go up if you sort it out.

Also Baking Soda should be used as a last resort only.


----------

